

Show HN: Made a URL shortener for fun - jamesgagan
http://leg.gy/

======
jamesgagan
The world may not need another url shortener, but I was looking for a fun
little project and this fit the bill. An api is in the works, and then I'll
add stats and user accounts to manage links etc.

------
Phogo
Your about page is missing,
[http://leg.gy/about.html](http://leg.gy/about.html)

~~~
lie07
Its there. [http://leg.gy/about](http://leg.gy/about)

